# 444 Sqn – Tell us if you have served or are serving in that Sqn



## Rigger7710(F) (27 Dec 2009)

My second posting was to 444 (Tac Hel) Sqn Lahr on 30 Aug 85. The Sqn was gone on FALLEX when I arrived and so was my sponsor. However, I was greeted at the AMU by a comrade from recruit training who acted as my sponsor since he was in the rear party. When the Sqn returned from FALLEX, I worked in OC Maint, ASO and AMSE/Tool Control. The Kiowa helicopters were in the new and the old cam paint scheme. I flew on the last flight of the last Kiowa that was in the old paint scheme before it left for the contractor. 3 years went like a flash. I went on FALLEX 86 and 87, SNAKEBITE 86, 87 and 88, and a few more small exercises. I was there for the Sqn’s 40th Anniversary. During may stay, we received our new DEU uniforms, the C7 rifle and the new MLVW vehicles. This was a very satisfying posting in my career as I had wished for it for a long time. But it was also a great disappointment as I was among several members in Germany that were repat early, 1 year on my case, due to MOC 500 career managers’ inadequate planning. I left for Canada in 1988 with the sad feeling that I had just arrived in Germany.


----------

